# Which model do you thinks is selling more the Nook or Daily Reader?



## Keef (Feb 25, 2010)

Thankfully Sony dropped the price by $50 on their Daily Reader. I am courious how their sales is compared to the Nook.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Did they? That was probably a good idea. . . .as I recall it was almost as much as a DX but not quite as big a screen. Still, it's bigger than the regular Kindle, or nook. Probably a good fit for someone who wants something a little bigger but not _that_ big.

I have no idea about relative sales. . . . . .but just on cost it's probably fewer than nook or the smaller Sony's.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually the Sony is the same size as the Kindle but it has more screen since it lacks the keyboard on the bottom. The Sony has a cover and a carrying case which is part of the reason the price is higher than the Kindle.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Keef said:


> Actually the Sony is the same size as the Kindle but it has more screen since it lacks the keyboard on the bottom. The Sony has a cover and a carrying case which is part of the reason the price is higher than the Kindle.


Actually, no.
The Sony Pocket at 5" is smaller than the Kindles, the Sony Reader at 6" is the same size as the K2 but smaller than the DX, and the Sony Daily at 7" is larger than the K2, but still smaller than the DX.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KayakerNC said:


> Actually, no.
> The Sony Pocket at 5" is smaller than the Kindles, the Sony Reader at 6" is the same size as the K2 but smaller than the DX, and the Sony Daily at 7" is larger than the K2, but still smaller than the DX.


Yeah. . . I was definitely thinking screen size. . . . . .

It is possible, however, that because there's no keyboard on the Sony devices, that the 6" Reader is just a little smaller, physically, than the K2, and that the Daily Reader isn't much bigger, even though it's got a bigger screen.

I guess we have to define what we mean by size.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess we have to define what we mean by size.


I'm biting my tongue here.
Guy humor could lead to banning.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2010)

When you look at the review of the Sony Daily Reader (900) at cnet.com, they show that the length is the same as the Kindle.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Isn't it funny how time changes perspective? When I look at the Sony Daily Edition and its $349. price tag, I think "Oh that is SO MUCH MORE than the Kindle even though it does have more screen space" and yet one year ago I paid more than that for my Kindle2.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2010)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Isn't it funny how time changes perspective? When I look at the Sony Daily Edition and its $349. price tag, I think "Oh that is SO MUCH MORE than the Kindle even though it does have more screen space" and yet one year ago I paid more than that for my Kindle2.


So true. 

Remember though for the $349 you also get a cover and travel case to boot.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My Sony Touch overall is smaller than my K2 becasue of no keyboard.  But the screen sizes are almost exactly the same.  
I like carrying my Sony Touch in my purse because it is smaller.  
deb


----------

